# GMR?



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Is it blown out? I'm working in Columbus and trying to plan tonight's activities! Thanks in advance.


----------



## hackerharrison54 (Feb 10, 2009)

db1534 said:


> Is it blown out? I'm working in Columbus and trying to plan tonight's activities! Thanks in advance.


Yep, high and muddy


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I use a free app called RiverData on iPhone. You can see every river in the state and current Levels. For example the GMR in Dayton looks like this at present ...


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!! Did not know about the app...


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> I use a free app called RiverData on iPhone. You can see every river in the state and current Levels. For example the GMR in Dayton looks like this at present ...
> View attachment 239936


Thats awesome!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

db1534 said:


> Thats awesome!


No problem it's a big help ... overtime you will learn just how the flow acts at certain levels... it's also cool to keep track of how the bite responds at low and high water periods.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

ML1187 said:


> I use a free app called RiverData on iPhone. You can see every river in the state and current Levels. For example the GMR in Dayton looks like this at present ...
> View attachment 239936


Any limits to how far back in history the data goes on the free version? River Cast limits to four day snapshot


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Rivercast is also a great app. I can set what I believe is fishable levels that show up a different color line on the charts. That way when the level is down to my custom level I put in, I know it's time to go fishing! I notice rivercast also. Has more gauges that show up than RiverData does. I use both apps though. RiverData has temperature gauges whereas rivercast doesn't. I'm an IOS user so I'm not sure if those apps are available for android or not but I'm sure they have similar apps.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> Any limits to how far back in history the data goes on the free version? River Cast limits to four day snapshot


If you look at the gauges on the USGS website you can go back years. Sometimes I will look at the date of a picture I took of a fish and see what the gauge was like that day for comparison.

Example: https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03227500


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

All great advice I will check it out!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Flannel_Carp said:


> If you look at the gauges on the USGS website you can go back years. Sometimes I will look at the date of a picture I took of a fish and see what the gauge was like that day for comparison.
> 
> Example: https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03227500


I do this too.... Also if u look at a flow you've not fished before over the period of a year you can gauge what the average fishable level is at "normal" pool.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Definitely worth using both apps and tracking each trip and how it goes.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

So if I got this right the river should be high right now. Since the levels on the day I posted are dang close to the levels today?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

db1534 said:


> So if I got this right the river should be high right now. Since the levels on the day I posted are dang close to the levels today?



You got it. It's the muddiest I've seen the GMR in a while too it seems.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks buzz!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yup... this has really been quite the crappy summer for river fishing


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I use this http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?gage=hamo1&wfo=iln


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

ODNR and has issued a notice. GMR is unfishable until next yr.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> ODNR and has issued a notice. GMR is unfishable until next yr.


 Are there even any fish in the Gmr ? Saugeye Tom told me not to even bother fishing that " cesspool " because it only contained deformed carp and diseased catfish with open sores and absolutely NO Smb ! Have I been deceived ?? 
 Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Are there even any fish in the Gmr ? Saugeye Tom told me not to even bother fishing that " cesspool " because it only contained deformed carp and diseased catfish with open sores and absolutely NO Smb ! Have I been deceived ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I NEVER LIE


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Are there even any fish in the Gmr ? Saugeye Tom told me not to even bother fishing that " cesspool " because it only contained deformed carp and diseased catfish with open sores and absolutely NO Smb ! Have I been deceived ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I NEVER LIE


Last I heard the GMR had a migratory movement up the Mad, then indirectly into Eastwood.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> ODNR and has issued a notice. GMR is unfishable until next yr.


No it's not... i just checked that link the river is down


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> No it's not... i just checked that link the river is down


nice try SMB......aren't getting anything past this guy.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Waiting.. Waiting... For the dog days of summer..


----------

